
Need More RAM? Try Compressing What You've Got - pwr22
https://shortestpath.dev/need-more-ram-try-compressing-what-youve-already-got.html
======
jdhawk
For those of us on debian based distros:

[https://github.com/Nefelim4ag/systemd-
swap](https://github.com/Nefelim4ag/systemd-swap)

~~~
app4soft
> _For those of us on [systemd powered] debian based distros:_

What about those of us who use Devuan or any other non-systemd distro?

~~~
pwr22
I'm thinking of writing a helper tool that can set up different types of
services. Besides systemd what else is still used? Upstart still around? It's
Devuan still SYS V?

------
mcstafford
Pro tip: make sure to load RAM Doubler via HIMEM.SYS.

~~~
op00to
Make sure to load RAM doubler before your sound card driver!

------
ebg13
Or just download more from
[https://downloadmoreram.com](https://downloadmoreram.com)

------
fatnoah
Anyone remember Stacker with the STAC Coprocessor Card? Had one of those bad
boys in the home PC back in the day.

------
savoytruffle
Welcome to Mac OS X 10.9?

~~~
musicale
Welcome to MacOS 7.1?

------
jgalt212
even better, why not gzip all your S3 buckets?

~~~
pwr22
Not sure what you mean, sorry. I don't use S3 for anything ATM.

